# Sure enough, I had to close out 2017 with a bang!



## CindyLouWho (Dec 31, 2017)

yup......my garage door just snapped and broke. Happy New Year.s to me!


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 31, 2017)

*Sorry to hear that, Cindylou.  Dosen't it always seem this happens on a weekend? Or a holiday? Or in this case, both.  Is your car in or out?*


----------



## CindyLouWho (Dec 31, 2017)

Well, it's outside now. I just wasn't sure if it would clear because the door wouldn't stay up all the way, but it did, phew!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2017)

Oh no! Cindy. May this be the last bad luck and next year is smooth sailing!


----------



## CindyLouWho (Dec 31, 2017)

Thanks RadishRose. That is what I'm praying for since it's not technically 2018 yet I may be ok.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 31, 2017)

Keep your cell phone with you, in case you get trapped inside the garage.  Hope the New Year is better for you!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2017)

Sorry about that Cindy, at least you got the car out and nothing was smashed by the garage door....gotta look at the positives! ositive:


----------



## CindyLouWho (Dec 31, 2017)

Thanks SeaBreeze.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 1, 2018)

Misery loves company. We had a water heater leak that ruined the floor in one bathroom, the laundry room and part of the living room. They started tearing out the floor just before Christmas and left those big, noisy fans running for 4 days. They put part of the living room floor down Friday but still have a lot to do. It ain't gonna be cheap, I'm sure.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> Keep your cell phone with you, in case you get trapped inside the garage.  Hope the New Year is better for you!



Very good advice...


----------



## AprilSun (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm beginning to think there must be some truth to the old saying, "When it rains it pours" because that's what happened around here. On Dec. 19th, I had to have a water pump filter repaired and then exactly one week later, the 26th, I had to have my dishwasher repaired. It had leaked and puddled up on my floor when I ran it on the Sunday before. Now I'm just holding my breath hoping I don't have to replace my kitchen floor because it is tiles that it leaked on.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 2, 2018)

AprilSun, it sure does seem that way, I know what you mean. Best of luck with your flooring, hopefully it will be alright as is and you won't need to replace it.


----------



## AprilSun (Jan 2, 2018)

CindyLouWho said:


> AprilSun, it sure does seem that way, I know what you mean. Best of luck with your flooring, hopefully it will be alright as is and you won't need to replace it.



Thank you! It isn't showing any signs of damage yet so I'm hoping that is a good sign. I try to think positive, but, anything's possible so I'm still "holding my breath".


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 2, 2018)

AprilSun said:


> I'm beginning to think there must be some truth to the old saying, "When it rains it pours" because that's what happened around here.......



There is another saying that bad things come in threes. You're due for another! layful:


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 2, 2018)

Oh no, April, I hope not and that your floor is ok.


----------



## AprilSun (Jan 3, 2018)

retiredtraveler said:


> There is another saying that bad things come in threes. You're due for another! layful:



That's exactly what I've been thinking. In fact, I have said, I wonder what is going to happen next week because it was happening once a week. 



RadishRose said:


> Oh no, April, I hope not and that your floor is ok.



Thank you! It still looks good this morning but, who knows........Time will tell.


----------

